# Stool - black specks



## VinnyB (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi,

I noticed, some weeks ago, that sometimes my stool have little black dots. In fact, I noticed it first on the toilet paper after wiping because its so small I had to almost put my head in the toilet to see it on the stool...

My stools have been very normal lately. The color is a brown as it should be.

Those little black dots look like grounded pepper. Its discusting but I decided to grab one between my fingers from the toilet paper and its not soft. Its dry and a little bit hard. Doesnt look like a soft blood clot.

I though it was blood at first but everything I read about blood in stools doesnt look like this. How can blood in stool look like sprinkled pepper ? That doesnt make sense.

Maybe its like that for a long time, I just happened to check my stools more lately after having bowel problems in September and October.

Any idea ?


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Vinny!

I have the exact same thing and did the same thing with grabbing it with my fingers! My doctor told me its nothing. I know its a bland answer, but they are the professionals!!!!!! I love this site, but getting responses is hard sometimes. Please feel free to email me anytime! [email protected]. I have so many fears about not just this, but in general. Take care!!!


----------



## VinnyB (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi mlarosa84 !

thanks for your answer ! It's funny you say that. After posting this, I read some other forums and there are several topics about this and everyone says that their doctor told them it's nothing. Some people even did blood test for this and it's was negative.

I'm really wondering what is it...


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

I think its digested food. My GI did a digital rectal exam a year and a half ago and it was negative for blood. It very well may be nothing what so ever!!!


----------



## VinnyB (Nov 4, 2017)

damn I hate my hypochondria...


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

I do too. It will screw with you in every way!!!


----------



## VinnyB (Nov 4, 2017)

In the last decade, I was sure I had : a brain tumor (which was vertigo caused my anxiety), then heart problem (panic attack), then kidney tumor or kidney disease or lupus (was only a kidney stone) and now I have some bowel problems so, of course, it's a colon cancer or crohn disease or IBS...I'm now analyzing each time the toilet paper and the poop. I mean...what the heck!?

so I hate my hypochondria...


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

I fear colon cancer most days. Its horrible. In Feb/March 2016, I was diagnosed with a fatty liver and I had a CT Scan and MRI to confirm it. My bowel was clear but im still scared.


----------



## VinnyB (Nov 4, 2017)

I did a CT scan too in August 2016 from shoulders to butt (to find why I was peeing blood..this exam found my kidney stone). So they checked everything to be sure and nothing was found in my bowel. I did a colonoscopy three years ago too for another problem (hemorrhoids) and they found nothing except a small benign polyp which was removed). So everything tells me I have nothing but I'm always scared because my mother had a colon tumor (at the age of 70...I'm 35) and right now my head is going crazy because of small bowel problems.


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm 33 on Friday and my mons father, my grandfather died of colon cancer at 61, but he was the only one I know of in my family to have it. My mom was negative, she had a colonoscopy 2 years ago and had a tiny benign polyp removed. It was biopsied and found negative. My doctor told me that even that is not a "family history"


----------



## VinnyB (Nov 4, 2017)

so we both poop pepper and have irrational fears


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

Pretty much! LOL!!!


----------



## VinnyB (Nov 4, 2017)

I just did a seach on this forum about black specks and there are a lot of them and it seems nobody has ever found what it is...


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

I am sure its undigested food.


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

It may have been seeds or something that went undigested that you ate.


----------



## VinnyB (Nov 4, 2017)

I read that banana is something that can cause this and I eat a banana almost every day. I happened to not have eat a banana for the last three days and there is almost no «black specks » (really low number). I’ll start again eating it and if they appear again in large numbers I’ll know what it is.


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

There ya go


----------

